# Possible auto immune disease, or leukemia



## Jenredz (May 27, 2012)

Hi all, we had Cassie, 4 years, 8 months old, and the love of both our lives,mu til sadly, last Sunday, she took unwell, and died within 1 and a half hours of getting her to the vet.. We were on holiday, and our friend (who is a vet nurse) was looking after her, she'd been lively and eaten well all week, but last Sunday, she didn't eat breakfast, and pooped in her bed, no upset tummy, no sickness. My friend knew something was up, and got her straight to the vet, they got a drip up, and took blood, results showed her white count was low, and there were abnormalities in her kidney and liver function... They questioned auto immune disease, and leukemia, until then she has been a picture of health, had a bit of shedding earlier in the year, but we were told not to be concerned... I know nothing is going to bring her back, but I just wondered if anyone else had had anything similar, in such a young doggy? We are utterly heartbroken....


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/FYJBN4m9Mzo

So sorry for your loss. If they find the cause would you please post.

Let your breeder know as soon as you can so they can be prepared to notify the littler mates and other litters out of the pair.

Rod


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

We are so sorry for you loss..... :'(


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Jenredz, please accept my sincere condolences. Truly heartbreaking, what happened to your Cassie. She was so young!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sad, please accept our deepest condolences.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes

Silkcut, a Vizsla I previously owned, and that I've mentioned, passed very rapidly when his white blood cells attacked his red blood cells. He was about 6 years old.
He was on prednisone, and received blood transfusions, but it was too late.
The only outward symptom I ever saw was that one day" he seemed tired", and within a week all of the vet work started, and then he passed away.
His annual vet check, including blood, was done 3 months earlier and everything was normal.
They just don't give you any outward symptoms.

Celebrate the time you had with her, and take all of the love and affection you had for her, and all that she taught you, and pass it on to your next Vizsla.

I am truly sorry for your loss.

Mike


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so very sorry to hear about your girl. That's devastating. Our thoughts are with you and your partner.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. She was so young! How truly heartbreaking, I couldn't imagine...nor do I want to. 

You're all in my thoughts.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

You have my deepest sympathies


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Cassie. My heart goes out to you. 

Our Vizsla Flynn has been diagnosed with auto-immune disease. He will be 7 on July 1 and he was diagnosed this past fall at 6 yrs. Over the years there were signs like lots of allergic skin reactions that didn't get better with Benadryl and had to be treated with Prednisone. That, combined with a major episode of ITP (idiopathic thrombocytopenic purpura which causes your body to attack your platelets) have led to a diagnosis of auto-immune disease. Once he developed the ITP they ruled out cancer and tick born disease and basically, autoimmune was the only thing left. Since he responded to immuno-suppresant drugs it was the right diagnosis. 

One day last Oct we noticed a bunch of purple bruises on his abdomen, took him to the Vet, and found out his platelets were dangerously low. We nearly lost him and it was touch & go for a while. He was on really high doses of Prednisone & Azothyprine for treatment and we tapered the Pred pretty early on (since it can cause liver damage among other side effects) and he remained on the Azo for several months. His platelets have been checking out ok so we're trying him drug free - it's been 10 days and so far so good. It remains to be seen whether or not he'll have another episode so we'll have to have his platelet count checked regularly. 

We're lucky to still have him after having come so close to losing him. I know this sounds different from what happened to your Cassie but you had asked about autoimmune disease which is why I wanted to tell you my story. 

Where was she from? We have wondered if it is hereditary. Flynn is from Red Dog Kennels in Michigan. 

Rest in Peace Cassie


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry to hear about your girl. 

In January my Mom went through a similar issue with her girl Lola. Her dog (not a Vizsla) who was also 4.5 years had a rash on her belly. My mom took her into the vet and little Lola was diagnosed with lyme disease. She was prescribed meds and sent on her way. Her activity level, eating, everything was fine. 2 days later my Mom noticed her gums were bleeding and brought her to the emergency clinic where they ran some tests. We were told she had 2 autoimmune diseases set off by the lyme (they had just developed in a matter of 2 days). They wanted to keep her overnight, and with a wagging tail and the "smile" she always had on her face we left her. My parents got a call later that night saying that Lola had gone into cardiac arrest and passed away.

It's terrible that something can take away our loved ones so quickly. The way that I try to look at it is that they didn't have to suffer long. Now they are with their other friends running in the fields and eating all the treats they wish.

You're in my thoughts.


----------

